# pier fishing at Hilton Head Island



## granddaddy

Is there a pier at Hilton Head? How is the fishing there? What about surf fishing 
at Hilton Head? I surf and pier fish at Garden City several times a year with good
success during spring and early and late fall. Would like some info on HHI.

Thanks, granddaddy


----------



## abass105

There really is not a pier like the ones in the Myrtle Beach area. Surf fishing should be good in the fall for whiting, blues, etc. Fresh shrimp on a two hook bottom rig is a good place to start. Bring a cast net and finger mullet become a good option for bait. Hope this helps.


----------



## granddaddy

Thanks, abass105, for your reply


----------



## Big Mike

Been surf fishing in Hilton during August for 3 years. Whiting, Blacktip sharks, occasional Bluefish. I use a basic bottom rig with a strip of squid or shrimp. Incoming tide is the best but I've caught fish at all times. A dozen whiting fillets make a great fish fry for two.


----------



## granddaddy

Thanks, Big Mike.
Whiting fillets sound pretty good. I plan to get some whiting soon.


----------



## jj11

If your looking for piers in the area:

There is a small pier / dock on 278 coming on to the Island - directly opposite Pinkney Island. Its pretty small and often pretty busy. Its the only one on (if you can call this on) the island. 

There is a pier (what is left of the old bridge) on HWY 170 on the Broad River, coming out of Beaufort. Its the remains of the old bridge, so its pretty wide and long, but its noisy from all the cars going by essentially overhead on the new bridge. Depending on where on the Island your staying and time of day - its probably a 45 minute drive.

There is a pier at Hunting Island SP. It I think is touted as the longest pier in SC, but maybe its just the area. Its probably your best bet, but its probably close to a 90 min drive.

There is also a Pier on Tybee Island GA -probably 90 minutes drive.


----------

